# pb driver sous debian powerbook G4



## maletia (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour ...

Possédant un powerbook G4 et ne me faisant pas a mac, j'ai installé debian dessus.
Dans l'ensemble ça s'est bien passé pour l'install sauf que (tjr un sauf ..), assez gros pb de drivers.
Je pourrai pas dire si ca vient de la carte graphique (ATI radeon mobility M6), ou de l'ecran qui est mal reconnu mai c la merde...
Resolution max de 800*600 en 16 bits, impossible de faire tourner gnome (mai kde passe .... pk, je voudrai bien savoir) et bien sur les jeux j'en parle pas.
Si qq'un est deja tombé sur ce probleme (et a reussi a le résoudre ...!) ca serai cool un p'tit coup de main avant que le PC passe par la fenetre.
J'aurai surtout besoin d'exemples de configuration du fichier XF86Config-4 (le driver actuel est fbdev) pour le driver de la carte graphique et la configuration de l'ecran.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Novembre 2005)

Bienvennu sur MacG 


Je sais que c'est pas en rapport avec ton problème, mais :

Pourquoi as-tu installer debian (très bonne distrib', la meilleurs selon moi) sur Mac OS X ??
Personellement, avec mac os x, je n'ai pas de problèmes de driver, et j'ai tout ce dont j'ai besoin sous linux : terminal.app et X11.app : il ne manque rien !!


alors, si tu as encore les CD d'install, pourrquoi ne pas retentez ta chance avec OS X ?


----------



## maletia (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à toi ...

En fait je suis en école d'informatique et Unix, ... je vais en bouffer.
Puis faut dire que Mac en école d'ingé est assez mal vu !
Meme sans ca c vraiment plus pratique, c le moyen de se mettre (enfin) a nunux, de jouer un peu plus (qd meem plus de jeux dispo !) et j'ai essayé de me faire un peu a Max OSX (installé qd je l'ai récupéré) et franchement je kiff pas trop (meme pas du tout... question de gout ).
Donc voila.
Et pour couronner le tout j'ai pas les CD d'install, pas de Mac autour de moi pour graver, bref ... pas pour tt de suite Mac OS X !!!!!!!
Puis en y repensant j'ai des cours ds la semaine sur unix donc en cas de pb (mais bien sur sauf celui la !!) ya un très bon prof derrière pour y répondre, alors que Mac .... YA PERSONNE !
Donc tant qu'à faire on va éviter les prises de tête pour rien :]


----------



## daffyb (18 Novembre 2005)

maletia a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Puis en y repensant j'ai des cours ds la semaine sur unix donc en cas de pb (mais bien sur sauf celui la !!) ya un très bon prof derrière pour y répondre, alors que Mac .... YA PERSONNE !


 Ben si, ya nous :love:


			
				maletia a dit:
			
		

> Donc tant qu'à faire on va éviter les prises de tête pour rien :]


 heu, c'est justement en installant linux qu'on se prend la tête pour rien. :hein:
MacOS X est un Unix dérivé de BSD.
Je trouve que tu as quelques réactions à l'emporte pièce 
Moi, j'ai une question. Pourquoi as tu récupéré un Mac... Le gros intérêt du Mac, c'est son OS alors si en plus c'est pour installer Linux (sans garder MacOS), autant prendre un PC  Les distrib linux sont bien plus intéressantes pour x86 que pour PPC.
Non, là, je ne comprends vraiment pas


----------



## maletia (19 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas eu le choix du pc, je l'ai, je l'ai, c'est le fruit du hasard et je vais pas le jeter y'en a qui me l'envie énormément (je comprends pour la beauté du pc :]).
Et pour qq'un qui unix en matière principale de cours infos c plus interessant pour moi d'apprendre sur un linux que sur un OS X. Justement l'interet est de se prendre la tete sur un truc qui me sera utile plus tard et non sur un OS donc je me fou un peu (et pour info g vraiment essayé de le garder OS X, mais mise a part la beauté .... RIEN d'interessant).

Mais en y repensant ... est ce quelqu'un a un truc utile a me dire pour mes put'... de drivers ??


----------



## Ben.d (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est bizarre ce que tu dis car Darwin est plus proche de UNIX que Linux... De plus d'un point de vue théorique, BSD me semble plus intéressant que Linux pour étudier UNIX. Enfin passons.   Ton problème ne me parait pas être un pb de driver (ça marcherait pas si les drivers de ta carte avaient des pb). Donc, je pense que c'est un problème de configuration de Xfree. Je n'ai pas d'exemple (je n'ai pas installé Linux sur mon powerbook à cause des drivers de la carte wifi qui n'existent pas). Mais c'est sans doute un problème du aux données concernant le balayage vertical/horizontal. Tu devrais chercher ces infos concernant l'écran du Powerbook et vérifier dans le fichier de config. Vérifie également les résolutions qui sont précisées dans ce fichier.    Par contre si tu commences seulement avec Linux... Debian c'est risqué non ? Essaye peut-être Yellow Dog Linux, une distrib spéciale pour Mac !    Encore un détail : ne pas confondre l'avis des élèves et l'avis des profs. Mon prof de UNIX n'a qu'un seul critère : que ce soit du UNIX. Ainsi, l'année passée, on a du faire un gros projet tournant sur : Linux, Solaris et... Mac OS X !


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon maletia d'abord OS X est un Unix, donc si c'est ton seul critère il fonctionnera parfaitement et saura surtout parfaitemetn exploiter ton hardware.
Sache que le directeur de la licence d'info ainsi que celui du master et que deux des directeurs des 5 sous-sections du master de la plus grande fac de sciences de France ont tous les quatres un Powerbook...donc désolé de te détromper mais les Macs (depuis OS X) c'est très bien vu en informatique.
Si tu veux Linux, ce qui est très bien, c'est un OS excellent que j'utilise tous les jours, j'ai la solution à tes problèmes de drivers : download et installe Ubuntu, en effet si Debian savait configurer X correctement ça se saurait !!
Par contre Ben.d, je dois te dire que si les *BSD qui sont Unix, sont donc trivialement plus proche d'Unix que Linux, OS X qui est basé sur le micro-noyau Mach en est à mon avis plus éloigné...


----------



## Ben.d (30 Novembre 2005)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Par contre Ben.d, je dois te dire que si les *BSD qui sont Unix, sont donc trivialement plus proche d'Unix que Linux, OS X qui est basé sur le micro-noyau Mach en est à mon avis plus éloigné...


  Etant donné qu'il s'agit de GNU/Linux (GNU 's Not UNIX), je n'en suis pas sûr. Ce graphique de Wikipedia montra d'ailleurs que si Mac OS X est en filiation directe de UNIX, Linux ne l'est que par son inspiration (faible selon les dires de Linus) de Minix.  Ce qui ne veut pas dire que Linux n'est pas un bon OS. Ni qu'il n'est pas intéressant pour étudier UNIX. Les BSD juste à mon avis plus intéressants, c'est tout.   Ceci dit, je peux confirmer tes dires : le chef du département informatique de l'unif où j'étudie a un powerbook, ainsi qu'une floppée d'autres profs/assistants.


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, OS X a des vrais bout d'Unix dedans puisque des bouts de FreeBSD, par contre son micro-noyau Mach par dessus lequel tourne cette couche le rend très différent du monolithique Unix historique, alors que Linux a exactement la mêm strucure que lui (modulo la modularité du noyau).


----------

